# Oldies but Goodies - Battery/RC Installation in an LGB Mogul by Tony Walsham



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony's done a marvelous job in documenting how to put Battery/RC into a variety of engines. Here's one for the LGB Mogul


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Battery RC/Battery RC and Sierra in Bachmann Shay.pdfTony's Battery/RC installation for an LGB Mogul



Search Terms - battery, radio control, RC, mogul, LGB, Tony Walsham, installation


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Also for the Shay.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed...sorry


----------

